# Agfa Rollei Superpan 200 in Aculux 3



## leinadg (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone know developing time for medium format Agfa Rollei Superpan 200 in Aculux 3?

If not, is there a film type I can compare to?

I have been searching the web for a 30 minutes now without finding anything.

-Daniel


----------



## dxqcanada (May 29, 2012)

Possibly some hints here: Another new film from Rollei - Superpan 200


----------



## leinadg (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the link, and I did find some hints From the thread:

...........

Hello.

Some time ago it was written that the Rollei Superpan and Ifrared have similar development times.



Yes, that's right. 
I've exposed the Superpan 200 at ISO 100/21° and developed it in Rollei RLS with the time of the Rollei Infrared film for ISO 200/24°. Very good results.

............

Paterson recomends 6 min developing time for rollei infrared, so I think I will try that tonight.

Daniel


----------



## gsgary (Jun 8, 2012)

Digitaltruth Photo


----------

